# 30 year old mahogany plywood cupboards need refinishing



## Sask Jack (Feb 16, 2008)

What recomendations does any one have for refinishing these plywood cupboards, they were originally sealed,stained and urathaned. 
The cupbard doors go through a drum sander fairly well but the mahogany layer is left very thin, but the rest of the wood work is another formidable task. 
Open to sugestions! Jack


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

My opinion! ....... I would look at the cost, my abilities whether it would be just as cost effective to replace the doors for another 30 years. 

That said, the plywoods of 30 years ago had a much thicker vaneer so the finishing may be a smart choice. I always found with 30 year old plywood doors there was always that nick, or bang I choose to call "character" that was right in the center of the door. 

Now "character" has it's place in the beauty of wood, not in the center of my cupboard door. 

I think something like that is an individual preference, most of the plywood cupboards I have seen that old, were painted by year 15 of there life. 

Good luck!
Through the eyes of John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sask

My 2 cents 
* 30 year old mahogany plywood cupboards need to be replace.
*



Starting from new will save you tons of time,it's not a big deal to make a door frame and insert the new mahogany panel..

The door is 90% of the cabinet front..the face frame can be sanded down and refinish easy...then it will all match and come out looking great...
If it's worth doing it's worth doing it right from the get go...


=========




Sask Jack said:


> What recomendations does any one have for refinishing these plywood cupboards, they were originally sealed,stained and urathaned.
> The cupbard doors go through a drum sander fairly well but the mahogany layer is left very thin, but the rest of the wood work is another formidable task.
> Open to sugestions! Jack


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Sanding a finish off any thing is not a good idea,but on plywood it definitely shouldn't be done. If you refinish these cabinets what are do you want the final look to be. A little more information would be helpful.


Regards

Jerry


----------

